# Over the Air Antenna



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Who is using over the air high definition antenna for your TV here? Is it good? Who installed the antenna for you?

I am thinking switching over from Bell satellite TV to over the air antenna.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Tigercga said:


> Who is using over the air high definition antenna for your TV here? Is it good? Who installed the antenna for you?
> 
> I am thinking switching over from Bell satellite TV to over the air antenna.


There are many good antennas around for reasonable prices (~$100). I'm thinking of adding one to my satellite set up for the rare times the satellite is knocked out in storms. I honestly don't really mind what it costs for the HD through Bell TV. I rarely watch the broadcast channels and prefer the Boston/Seattle US channels to the Buffalo selections when I do. I would miss Oasis and Equator, the HD movie channels and the digital HD channels. I have a nice TV and I want the better quality I get with the digital signal.... I love my dual tuner PVR as well. I didn't spend my money on a good TV for a mediocre selection.

It really depends upon what you like to watch and your priorities for your entertainment dollar.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

For $50 you can get this 
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4481551&CatId=2767

If you like DIY you can make one for around $10 or less. Made one for a friend and it gets about 20 channels, 6-7 full HD ones including a few U.S. ones. A quick search will give you the details for a DIY, the most important thing you will need is a UHF/VHF transformer from the Source(4.99) or other place.

Cheers


----------

